# 4/8 New Orleans Hornets - Utah Jazz



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Friday, April 8th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena *


*(18 - 56) * 
**
[email protected]

*(23 - 51)*












*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*






































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Speedy Claxton #5 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
PJ Brown #42 
Jamaal Magloire #21 
*Key Subs:*






















Dan Dickau #2 | David West #30 | Bostjan Nachbar #10













*Utah Jazz Starting LineUp:*






































*Backcourt:*
Gordan Giricek #10 
Howard Eisley#6 
*Frontcourt:*
Matt Harpring #15 
Mehmet Okur #13 
Ben Handlogten #44
*Key Subs:*






















Kirk Snyder #3 | Jarron Collins #31 | Chris Humphries #43





*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*JR Smith #23<->Matt Harpring #15*


<marquee>*GO HORNETS!*</marquee>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

We can win this one, we are better than the Jazz right now! All in all they have only 5 wins more than we have! and tonight we gonna make it 4!

*Streaks: *Utah has lost eight consecutive road games. The Hornets have lost six consecutive games at New Orleans Arena.

*Notable: *Backup center Chris Andersen is listed as day-to-day after spraining his right ankle in Wednesday night's game against Denver. Point guard Speedy Claxton is out with a strained right groin. In the past four games, the Hornets' reserves have averaged 60.5 points. Point guard Dan Dickau has averaged 13 points in the past five games. The Hornets have won six of eight games against the Jazz. New Orleans native Randy Livingston was signed by Utah on March 23 for the remainder of the season. 

My prediction:
Hornets 103
-
Jazz 92


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hornets: 78
Jazz:82


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the Hornets will win this one. 99-90 Hornets.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im gonna go with a blowout. 
hornets 112
jazz 97


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*ONE NIGHT ONLY PROMOTION!!!*​
For tonight only, for the game against the Utah Jazz, if the game thread goes over 50 posts, then every bbb.net user will receive 100 uCash points for every post he/she makes thereafter. This is unlimited, so if you make 10 posts after the game thread goes over 50, you get 1000 uCash.

Sounds good?

Please, no post padding or spamming. The discussion has to be about the game. I reserve the right to disqualify any post I think does not add to the conversation.

*Thanks for this idea to Rawse who has got the same thing going on tonight in the Memphis forum, be sure to also participate there in the GameThread Memphis - Miami!*​


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hornets 97
Jazz 81

Did anyone see that pathetic game the Jazz had against the T-Wolves? I really wouldn't be surprised to see a 25+ Hornet win.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I didnt get a chance to see this game because I went out to eat with my girlfriend and my family but I hope to catch the replay and then can make some better responses.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

We have lost this one, but it was the first game of David West where he played solid with 15 points! Unfortunately we couldn't find a way to stop them, they were shooting 54,8% from the field...

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> LINEUP CHANGES: Scott went with a different front line Friday night, starting Lee Nailon and Jackson Vroman after going with David West and Bostjan Nachbar in the previous four games.
> 
> "I'm a patient man," Scott said, "but not that patient. After (four games) of being down double-digits in the first quarter I can't watch that anymore. We've come out the same in all those games."
> 
> ...


From the NOLA.com article !


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

the game was on TV in austria and I have to say I'm impressed with David West!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

98-87 Utah 

*Results of guess the score:

DwyaneWade4MVP - DQ'd
supermati - WINNER
Tooeasy - DQ'd
Pacers Fan - DQ'd

WINNER: supermati

:djparty:*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

250.00 points donated to supermati successfully! Congrats!


----------

